# Platy/Molly fry and ghost shrimp?



## CFL321 (Aug 12, 2010)

I have what looks to be a preggo platy and molly (not sure on the molly) but i was wondering if the ghost shrimp will eat the fry. I have a 29g which is my main tank and the 10 gallon as a storage tank for my catfish when I need to treat the 29 and I plan on getting a 5 gallon (a dollar a gallon week at petco!!). I dont really have the room for the 5 but if I can keep the ghost shrimp and the fry together it could save me from re arranging the house


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

No, the shrimp don't think will eat them.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

no they wont hurt them i dont beleive but they will feast on dead ones be mored worried about the catfish swimming by and sucking them up what kind is it?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

the shrimp wont be a threat to the fry, the catfish however will be a threat to both of them  so dont keep it with the fry and the shrimp


----------



## CFL321 (Aug 12, 2010)

It's a spotted raphael cat...he is only about 2 inches right now. I'm not worried about him eating the shrimp, I got him as a bonus when I got a live plant...yay me


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Raphael cats get quite large if I remember correctly... Keep an eye on him


----------



## CFL321 (Aug 12, 2010)

Yea about 7-10 inches I've heard...he is going to be moved into a larger tank once I move into a larger home


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I love shrimp, they won't hurt the babies.


----------



## melissasroja (Sep 20, 2010)

Im a little confused. I posted asking if a ghost sprimp can go in with guppies, platies and mollies just yesterday and was told that the platies will eat the ghost shrimp and to get a pleco. Is this true? Im looking for something to be a tank cleaner which is why I was thinking of a shrimp and since it wont eat my fry that would be ideal but not if the platies or mollies will eat the shrimp. Any advice would be great.


----------

